# Sound Card Trip



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

If you have a sound card that is triped my a Magnetic Reed Switch can you hook up the wires that go to the Reed Swich to Air Wire Decoder ( Old Style) and make the Horn and Bell work?

What about putting a Reed Realy between the Decoder and the Sound Card?


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nope. -you need to add a low cost 4 function DCC decoder (15-18 $) from many sources and drive it from the Airwire dcc aux outputs. This will trigger you older sound system just fine, but you will not get real time control. You can trigger the bell, but you will get the standard prescribed number of rings. Same with whistle, it will play the usual crossing sequence and shut off. 

Jonathan/EMW


----------

